# John Deere model L manure spreader



## mcook4 (9 mo ago)

Looking for service manual or info on how to repair the chain in the bed of the manure spreader. Looking for info on how to put side links together. Is there a tool or what? Imagine e same thing as putting a new chain on, but can’t find info on it


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Most places that sell ag parts and elevator chains (which is what your bed chain is), will sell the cast steel tool for breaking and refitting the links. I have one on the shelf that I don't need anymore. Shoot me a PM and I'll send it to you if you pay the postage.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

We have a long running thread entitled "*ground drive manure spreader parts" *by LazyD. He sells used spreader parts and has a fairly large inventory of salvaged spreaders. His email contact is [email protected]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ground Drive Manure Spreader Parts


Bill, I picked up a model L and Have not had the chance to get into it but do know I will need parts key 9, and 12, two each for the widespread. That's just for starters. Do you have these? Danom, I should have anything you need for your "L". E-mail me at [email protected] I hope we...




www.tractorforum.com




Have a read, and like Hevey said, drop him a line


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to my TF
Yes a detachable chain link tool is available that makes repairing these type chains easier.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like I said, have one on the shelf I'd be happy to send you so long as you pay the ship cost. Of no use to me.


----------



## mcook4 (9 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Most places that sell ag parts and elevator chains (which is what your bed chain is), will sell the cast steel tool for breaking
> 
> 
> SidecarFlip said:
> ...


i’m new on here snd not sure how to PM anyone as I would be interested in paying the shipping to get it
and refitting the links.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Normally one can left click pointer on a members avatar to open window below where private discussions can be initiated(note green circle).
It appears Sidecarflip was ""banned from this discussion forum"" which also eliminated members from personal messaging him.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You can send a pm to lazyd. he has a thread in classifieds that may be of interest to you.








Ground Drive Manure Spreader Parts


Bill, I picked up a model L and Have not had the chance to get into it but do know I will need parts key 9, and 12, two each for the widespread. That's just for starters. Do you have these? Danom, I should have anything you need for your "L". E-mail me at [email protected] I hope we...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## mcook4 (9 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Like I said, have one on the shelf I'd be happy to send you so long as you pay the ship cost. Of no use to me.


It wouldn't let me message you as says you are banned from site.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

mcook4
Check your mail I sent you a personal message about a part on this discussion forum.
Jim


----------

